# Bubble Funk 14 Days



## DBudz26 (Apr 15, 2014)

B.Funk 

View attachment 20140415_193617.jpg


View attachment 20140415_193711-1.jpg


View attachment 20140415_193641.jpg


----------



## smokester420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks nice


----------



## smokester420 (Apr 22, 2014)

So Ive been wondering when a good time to top my plants would be. they're 1 month and 1 week old from seed. Also, where should I mark the cut?View attachment 212800
View attachment 212801
View attachment 212802


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 23, 2014)

I start to top at the third set leafs and than every other after that 

View attachment Fimming_v_topping.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 23, 2014)

Check out this link- http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19637 Here is a pic of my violator kush about 3 weeks into veg. I will be topping soon so I figured I could show you how I do it. As you can see the bubble funk above mentioned was topped around the same age and it has given three main colas. 

View attachment Screenshot_2014-04-23-17-58-06-1.png


----------



## smokester420 (Apr 23, 2014)

Does this look about right?View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1398308357363.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks good to me. You can also continue to top the two new main colas and create more canopy. Looks awesome. Keep us posted!


----------



## smokester420 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hell yeah thanks alot


----------

